# Summersville, WV - Zena LC H/T Likes Dogs



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Summersville, WV | Zena

Zena is a six and half year old Long hair German Shepherd. She is house trained, but likes to stay outdoors. She does well with other dogs. She is current on her DHLPP, Bordetella, Rabies and worming. She is needing a new family


----------



## Mawdy'sMom (Apr 26, 2003)

bump,

such a sad girl.....


----------

